# how to solve this issue



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi friends,

Some one is blocking my sales by creating accounts on ebay. I want to ask that how to solve this problem.how i file this to ebay security. I am finding answers on different places.

How ebay allow to these kind of blockers?

Thanks


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

If you are seller then people have rights to claim again any seller on ebay. you can write the mail to ebay support and ask for valid reason for blocking your id.


----------

